# SCB @ Hotel Cafe



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

We need all the help that we can get at the next show from the local folks. The boys are in the studio recording a new LP and Sony will be taking a listen to that as well as being at this show. Our goal is to put 100 people at this show so come on out and help me support them and smoke my cigars!

October 20 @ 10:30PM
The Hotel Cafe
1623 1/2 Cahuenga Blvd., Hollywood, CA 90028, US


----------

